# Multiple angle cutting jig



## butchf18a (May 7, 2013)

Chose to post in Segmenting forum as I use this jig for cutting blanks for my segmentation efforts. 

As pictured I have the jig set up on my small bandsaw, however I will use it on my table saw as well. 

Essentially a sliding sled, I've attached an adjustable angle fence for setting various angles. The fence has a common pivot point and four preset positions. These positions were set using basic drafting triangles. To lock the positions I used 8-32 threaded inserts. While there are four angles, 11, 30, 45, and 60 degrees, the locking nut on the main pivot facilitates setting any angle desired. The presets were chosen because those are the primary angles I use in my segmentation.

When I have a design that calls for thin slices I attach a stop block in order to obtain consistency in thickness. Stop block helps to keep fingers away from sharp blades, as well as providing the accuracy desired.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 7, 2013)

My sliding table is very similar to this one but not nearly as nicely made. They work great.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful work. Love the simplicity. I must Have one of these. I'm counting on you expecting this . Thanks! Already in my to do folder.


----------



## Super Dave (May 7, 2013)

Nice job, its a work of art. It must make segmenting alot easier.

Dave


----------



## butchf18a (May 7, 2013)

Charlie, thank you, I'm pleased you think enough of my jig to make one for yourself. Few scraps and an hour. 

Dave, you are correct. Key to good segmenting, beyond a good idea, is the ability to accurately execute that idea. Clean, repeatable, accurate cuts is paramount, this jig provides that capability. The walnut edges serve only to dress up the exposed edges of the plywood. I really dislike exposed edges.


----------



## plantman (May 7, 2013)

Very nice. The way to judge between a good craftsman, and a great craftsman, Is the thought and time he puts into the little things that you don't see in his finished products. Such as finishing the inside of projects that normaly you wouldn't notice, or the time, pride, and effort he puts into the tools ( jigs ) he uses to make those projects. Sometimes, you can judge a book by it's cover !!!! Jim S


----------

